# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  RI RODA - Akcija 20.12.2003. - Prodaja cestitki

## sarasabina

Udruga "RODA - Roditelji u akciji" podružnica Rijeka organizira prodaju čestitki u subotu, 20. prosinca 2003. robnoj kući Ri na 4. katu od 11 do 13 sati. Na našem štandu ćete moći dobiti Rodine brošure i letke, informirati se o Udruzi, popuniti pristupnicu te kupiti Rodinu majicu ili čestitke. 

Dodjite, sudjelujte i vi, jer ovo je i vaša akcija.
S nestrpljenjem vas očekujemo :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sarasabina

podižem  :Razz:

----------


## Alamama

Sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## Natasa30

Sretno sutra cure  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

sretno

----------

